# "Run" Shortcut unter Eclipse 3.0



## premium_bavaricum (10. Feb 2005)

Hi,

ich entwickle erst seit kurzem mit Eclipse 3.0 und deshalb mag meine Frage bissle komisch klingen...
Wie lautet denn der Shortcut für den "Run"-Aufruf ? (Run->Run As -> Java Application) ???:L

Danke Euch.


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## premium_bavaricum (10. Feb 2005)

Hat sich soeben erledigt, hab erst jetzt den kleinen,grünen Pfeil gesehen. :idea:
Also nix für ungut.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2005)

CTRL + F11 geht auch  :wink:


----------



## premium_bavaricum (10. Feb 2005)

Yup, danke


----------

